# Van to Uk



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Our furniture removal van is returning empty to the UK the week of 14th May, it is a luton type van and if anyone wants something returned to the UK please PM me.
Regards.


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I have some furniture in Caldas da rainha that I would like returning is it en route ?
regards Sarag


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

sarah.rawlinson said:


> I have some furniture in Caldas da rainha that I would like returning is it en route ?
> regards Sarag


Hi Sarah
The removal guy is a friend of mine and i am sure he can fit you in, you are only an hour or so from us...........There will be some cost i`m afraid but it`s bound to be a lot cheaper as it`s only one way.
Anyway I will give him a ring and find out what he is likely to charge and will PM you.
How much furniture do you want returning?
Regards.


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, basically as much as he can fit in its all packed ready by professionals.
I would imagine it would take up the whole of the van,obviously I need a price.
Let me know,Ilive in Glastonbury 2hrs from plymouth or portsmouth ferries.
thanks Sarah


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah
Just phoned the guy and he is Blackpool at the mo,but he said can you give a postcode for Glastonbury and he will work out a price and let me know on Tuesday........ok?
PM me if you don`t want to put your postcode on an open forum.


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I'll give you the town post code as I live in the town centre. BA6 9JB
its not my address I'll give it to him if we agree on a price etc.
Thamks Sarah


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah
That`s fine.......will let him know and get back to you asap


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

sarah.rawlinson said:


> Hi, I'll give you the town post code as I live in the town centre. BA6 9JB
> its not my address I'll give it to him if we agree on a price etc.
> Thamks Sarah


Hi Sarah
Been in contact with the removal guy, he`s coming over with his wife and having a little holiday and wants to know if there is anybody to help unload at the delivery address?
I can help him PT end as it`s not too far from here.
Regards.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah 
You have a PM.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi Sarah
> You have a PM.


Hi Sarah
You have another PM.


----------



## jane needs work (Nov 5, 2009)

*re empty van*

hi,, i am living in hull,, i need 2 large, and 2 small suitcases delivered to me,, 
they are in alvor,,
how much would u charge me
many thanks,,
can u reply to my email,,, jadonaghy at yahoo, co,,, uk
many thanks
jane,,










Dennis said:


> Our furniture removal van is returning empty to the UK the week of 14th May, it is a luton type van and if anyone wants something returned to the UK please PM me.
> Regards.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

jane needs work said:


> hi,, i am living in hull,, i need 2 large, and 2 small suitcases delivered to me,,
> they are in alvor,,
> how much would u charge me
> many thanks,,
> ...


Hi Jane needs work.
I am so sorry but the van has already returned to the UK (empty) i might add, but he is returning to Portugal sometime in July to deliver to the Algarve and is calling in to Central Portugal for a short break on his way down south and if you want something returned to the UK i am sure he can do something for you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi

Do you have any idea if there is space in the van coming from the UK please?

Colin


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Hi Jane needs work.
> I am so sorry but the van has already returned to the UK (empty) i might add, but he is returning to Portugal sometime in July to deliver to the Algarve and is calling in to Central Portugal for a short break on his way down south and if you want something returned to the UK i am sure he can do something for you.


Hi bob, when he brings our stuff down , there might be a small amount of space but you would have to check with Paul, but he will be going back almost empty, so Im sure he will welcome some loads going back.

By the way back safely, and very glad to be here:clap2::clap2:
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Debs
Glad to hear you are back safe and sound.


----------

